# (census) hp touchpad orders from hp smb



## david (Aug 27, 2011)

Hey everyone!

So I was wondering if anybody who ordered from HP SMB got their tracking number yet. If so, please list the first 3 digits of your web order number
(ex 442****) so that we can know who's received theirs and what order HP is going through.

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

442xxxx


----------



## Gnubug (Aug 23, 2011)

No specific order they are going thru, sorry to break it everyone.
I have already seen 471xxxx to 410xxxx go to shipping while one of my orders of 438xxxx has not... so they are filling them random..
8/19 and 8/20 ordered dates.

*sadly, I do not believe there is a way to figure this randomness out, to many variables with a company that ignores common sense*


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

Gnubug said:


> No order they are going thru, sorry to break it you, as I have already seen 471xxxx to 410xxxx go to shipping while one of my orders of 438xxxx has not... so they are filling them random..


Oh Noes!


----------



## Tristram (Sep 16, 2011)

440xxx and no tracking number yet.


----------



## qaiserpk (Aug 27, 2011)

4407xxx no tracking / shipping information


----------



## bob1 (Sep 16, 2011)

438xxxx, ordered 8/20, shipped 9/15


----------



## Gnubug (Aug 23, 2011)

actual ship date with tracking # information or the same old planned ship/delivery date?


----------



## david (Aug 27, 2011)

Thanks for the confirmation, guys. Bob1 did you get a tracking number yet? And if you didn't already know, the planned shipping dates are indeed inaccurate, as stated by HP themselves. I sent an email asking if the orders were to be processed chronologically in order of time of purchase, but cus. service didn't respond. I'm guessing their discontinuation of support for the TouchPad has started.


----------



## david (Aug 27, 2011)

Also, could you guys give me an approximate time that you purchased? This thread shouldn't even have started if HP, like CostCentral, told us the order in which their touchpads would be shipped. There are hundreds of hungry developers out there without a Touchpad, and it's getting quite ridiculous how people are getting their shipping notifications at random. It could be due to a variety of factors, like location, time bought, and the list goes on forever. This is just to figure out a trend so we can estimate what time HP will be shipping. Thanks.


----------



## russ_c (Aug 23, 2011)

4381XXX

Ordered 2 32GB Touchpads Saturday 8/20 right around noon, just got shipping notice. It's origination is Indianapolis, hopefully on a Fedex jet.


----------



## david (Aug 27, 2011)

great news, i ordered around the same time. we should be expecting them on our doorsteps by the next few weeks at the most, if not next week.


----------



## laziod (Aug 22, 2011)

4405*** ordered 8/21 @ 0200 in the morning no shipping info yet.


----------



## shane369 (Aug 21, 2011)

Ordered on Saturday 8/20 around 2pm CST, received on 9/12 via FEDEX. Shipped from Indianapolis


----------



## JesusFreak316 (Sep 8, 2011)

Ordered 08/20 at 12:30 and just got the shipment email 3 hours ago. I got the 2 week email. Order # 03057xxxx.


----------



## dekyle (Aug 24, 2011)

I got confirmation that it shipped on 9/9, anyone know how long it takes in the mail? I was thinking 11 days would have been plenty...


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

dekyle said:


> I got confirmation that it shipped on 9/9, anyone know how long it takes in the mail? I was thinking 11 days would have been plenty...


it ships from texas... or at least thats what they told me, unless they're shipping it from china... Still 11 day is enough, cuz they upgraded everyone to 2 day shipping i think


----------



## bob1 (Sep 16, 2011)

bob1 said:


> 438xxxx, ordered 8/20, shipped 9/15


Fedex ground to NYC from Indianapolis, box was originally shipped from China. looks like the china shipment was 200 units (I have # 34, 54, & 162 of 200)

arrived this morning 9/20, looking forward to cm7


----------



## david (Aug 27, 2011)

So I was apparently mistaken, I ordered on 8/21, early morning. But since those who ordered on 8/20 are getting theirs, i guess we can expect ours soon as well. :tongue2:


----------



## david (Aug 27, 2011)

And btw, HP isn't answering any specific questions if you send them emails from customer support. They're just saying expect a notice by 6-8 weeks, but it's been 4 weeks already, so 2-4 weeks left at the most. again, i guess patience is the key.


----------



## david (Aug 27, 2011)

just keeping this thread alive. let's get some more data and see what we can come up with.


----------



## Renardk764 (Jun 24, 2011)

order number 438XXXX. Nothing yet


----------



## eggshell (Sep 23, 2011)

4385XXX 32G Received 9/23


----------



## Gnubug (Aug 23, 2011)

I thought I would drop official news from HP on touchpad orders since no sites have picked up on the news yet.
Pulled from twitter from Bryna Corcoran ,
Social Media Manager & Corp. for HP.
http://www.hp.com
"I have an update from the Small Medium Business HP Store coming up regarding TouchPad back orders. Watch my next few tweets. (next tweet)
From Small Med. Biz store team: The TouchPads for SMB orders are starting to arrive in the US. Orders that made the 8/21 cutoff
will start to ship early October but could take until the end of Oct. 
Check order status here: http://bit.ly/ofbWIe"

Her Twitter located here :https://twitter.com/#!/BrynaAtHP


----------



## david (Aug 27, 2011)

Gnubug said:


> I thought I would drop official news from HP on touchpad orders since no sites have picked up on the news yet.
> Pulled from twitter from Bryna Corcoran ,
> Social Media Manager & Corp. for HP.
> http://www.hp.com
> ...


That's great! Nice find gnubug, +1


----------



## JustK (Aug 21, 2011)

438XXXX
438XXXX
439XXXX

Did receive the "6-8 weeks" email.

Didn't receive anything else. :erm:


----------



## JustK (Aug 21, 2011)

Update: did receive shipping information for 2/3. Should be delivered on 10/4/2011... still waiting...


----------

